# Son!!! I have found my next deer slayer!



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Went to the pharmacy today to pick up wife's prescription, (they sell guns here too) looked at a stainless Ruger Model 77 MkII hawkeye compact .308..... Needless to say I WILL HAVE IT BEFORE NEXT RIFLE SEASON, this thing is SWEET! It's light, short and downright purdy with it's black laminate stock.... Oh yeah, I can feel it now!!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Good Choice and I like the 308. 
I set out to buy the last hunting rifle of my life several years back and also went SS .
It is a Tikka Lite 270win and is 1/2 MOA


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice I will be getting a Winchester Model 70 featherweight in 308. Has a 22" barrel and weigh 6lbs 12oz. Definitely post pics of it when you get it and a range review! Curious to how those Rugers shoot.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmm, been doing a pile of review reading on this rifle, kinda mixed... 16.5" barrel sounds good, but apparently may effect accuracy/grouping, some saying it shoots great but big difference shooting 1" groups at 100 Yds and at 200 yds +..... Eyeballing the American compact stainless steel in .308 with 18" barrel now.... Not nearly as pretty a gun as the hawkeye, but performance is main concern


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Hmm, been doing a pile of review reading on this rifle, kinda mixed... 16.5" barrel sounds good, but apparently may effect accuracy/grouping, some saying it shoots great but big difference shooting 1" groups at 100 Yds and at 200 yds +..... Eyeballing the American compact stainless steel in .308 with 18" barrel now.... Not nearly as pretty a gun as the hawkeye, but performance is main concern



I got a coupe of them and they are hit and miss. I had to work real hard on one to find a load it would shoot half assed. The Hawkeye is a lot better quality gun but I'd be willing to bet the Americans are a lot more consistent in accuracy. I haven't shot an American yet that didn't shoot MOA. Wish I could say that about my Compact Hawkeye. 

Close range they are great guns. I wouldn't take any long shots with mine.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Went to the pharmacy today to pick up wife's prescription, (they sell guns here too) looked at a stainless Ruger Model 77 MkII hawkeye compact .308..... Needless to say I WILL HAVE IT BEFORE NEXT RIFLE SEASON, this thing is SWEET! It's light, short and downright purdy with it's black laminate stock.... Oh yeah, I can feel it now!!!


Ifin it's a fit fer ya, BUY IT!!! I know the 1st time I picked up my Steyr 7-08 and I felt a rise, it was time to buy!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Splittine said:


> I got a coupe of them and they are hit and miss. I had to work real hard on one to find a load it would shoot half assed. The Hawkeye is a lot better quality gun but I'd be willing to bet the Americans are a lot more consistent in accuracy. I haven't shot an American yet that didn't shoot MOA. Wish I could say that about my Compact Hawkeye.
> 
> Close range they are great guns. I wouldn't take any long shots with mine.


Good to hear, not interested in putting $800 into something I am gonna have to spend a lot of time with just to get it to shoot half azz, dad bought himself an American .308 a couple years ago, and of all the rifles he has, he said it is his best shooting...... Sure like the way that hawkeye looks though, but it kinda sounds like I might be a little disappointed in it.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> Hmm, been doing a pile of review reading on this rifle, kinda mixed... 16.5" barrel sounds good, but apparently may effect accuracy/grouping, some saying it shoots great but big difference shooting 1" groups at 100 Yds and at 200 yds +..... Eyeballing the American compact stainless steel in .308 with 18" barrel now.... Not nearly as pretty a gun as the hawkeye, but performance is main concern


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not trying to be a jerk or anything  but a short barrel doesn't have anything to do with the guns grouping well. A short barrel actually stiffens the barrel which would help a very tiny bit. Small light guns are hard to shoot compared to a standard type rifle.
The 16.5" barrel will be loud though.

I have a few model sevens and stuggle to shoot them like I do a heavier rifle. Think they're considered 18.5" .


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

If you're wanting light weight and shorter barrel get you a kimber Adirondack. Kimber finally started guaranteeing their accuracy. I've got a couple of buddies, one with a Montana and one with a mountain ascent, both are sweet rifles and stupid light!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Went to the pharmacy today to pick up wife's prescription, (they sell guns here too) looked at a stainless Ruger Model 77 MkII hawkeye compact .308..... Needless to say I WILL HAVE IT BEFORE NEXT RIFLE SEASON, this thing is SWEET! It's light, short and downright purdy with it's black laminate stock.... Oh yeah, I can feel it now!!!


Is your pharmacy on a street corner on the bad side of town. Ha,ha

I have seen lumber/guns, feed/guns but no pharmacy/guns. Maybe I will open a liquor/gun store?


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Is your pharmacy on a street corner on the bad side of town. Ha,ha
> 
> I have seen lumber/guns, feed/guns but no pharmacy/guns. Maybe I will open a liquor/gun store?
> 
> ...


Ha, no it's actually in a nice area, (out in the country) it is unusual, but it works for me!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in the market for something similar as well. My BAR Shorttrac is just too damn heavy for what I do. I really like the Ruger American, but I can't stand how the bolt won't lock. Borrowed one and after a few minutes of walking, the bolt kept opening up. I ain't got time for that.

I think I'm going with a stainless tikka, and having the barrel cut/crowned to 18"... I can't stand a long barrel, especially for hunting in the thick stuff.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> I'm in the market for something similar as well. My BAR Shorttrac is just too damn heavy for what I do. I really like the Ruger American, but I can't stand how the bolt won't lock. Borrowed one and after a few minutes of walking, the bolt kept opening up. I ain't got time for that.
> 
> I think I'm going with a stainless tikka, and having the barrel cut/crowned to 18"... I can't stand a long barrel, especially for hunting in the thick stuff.


TC Ventures are another good one to look at. Look at a compact, has a 20" barrel and weighs around 6.75lbs. They are tack drivers too, well at least the one I borrowed this year from my father.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes you get lucky on a production line rifle and get a good barrel, which is the secret to accuracy. For the price, Ive been impressed with the T/C Contender. They guarantee MOA accuracy right out of the box.

But I'm gonna go with Linkovich and endorse the Kimber. It will cost you 1 and 1/2 times as much as the Ruger, but it comes with a match grade barrel, match grade trigger, pillar and glass bedded, three position safety (so you can lock the bolt if you want to), full length Mauser extractor, and my favorite, it weighs 5 lbs 10 ounces.

I have several other deer rifles, but when it's time to go hunting I always grab the Kimber.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope they build a quality rifle for the money... their pistols are garbage compared to other 1911s in that range.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

If your gonna spend that kind of money, I would also consider a sako finnlight. They get better reviews


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I would buy a Howa Alpine Mountain (5.7lbs short action 20" barrel) or a Savage Lightweight hunter (5.5lbs short action 20" barrel) before I bought a Kimber Montana. Reading reviews on Kimber's light weight rifles it seems like it is a 50/50 shot on getting a good one. I would not pay the money they are asking for in those rifles.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I think a tikka can do anything you want out to 600 yards. Spend half the money on the rifle and twice the money on glass.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Montana is the most overrated rifle made. I've had 6-7 of them, notice how I said had and I never paid over $600 for any of them.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> I think a tikka can do anything you want out to 600 yards. Spend half the money on the rifle and twice the money on glass.


The only thing I dislike about Tikka is the same length bolt for both short action and long action..... But there accuracy is amazing, from the groups I have seen them rifles shoot if you have the right glass, load, I would think it could get you out to 1,000 if you ever wanted to do that.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Montana is the most overrated rifle made. I've had 6-7 of them, notice how I said had and I never paid over $600 for any of them.


Why would you buy 6-7 of them if you didn't like them?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Why would you buy 6-7 of them if you didn't like them?


Cause they have a huge following and could and did easily double my money on them. A lot of guys out West love them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I did own 2 that did shoot but both were short mags and they would break your shoulder. I had one in 7-08 I really wanted to shoot but it was at best a 2 MOA gun with anything I put in it.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Tikka.... Howa....Kimber..... All seem kinda "exotic" to me, I'm the Remington 700, Winchester 70, Savage 110/16 , Ruger 77 guy, (and Brownings make me wanna buy a pair of white framed Costas and put a Yeti sticker and a light bar on my truck)!!

Kinda like to stick with what I know and what I've had good luck with in the past, no need for a 500Yd + gun. But after reading a pile of reviews on the compact Ruger 77, I've changed my mind a bit. I got 8 months to think about it!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Remington 700 is one of the all-time greatest rifles ever... but I'll bet they will be bankrupt or bought by another company in the next 10 years.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I can say every last Remington 700 I have owned has always shot less than an inch at 100 yards with factory loads. My 300 ultra is my fourth one curious to the groups it will shoot when ever I get a load worked up. I can't afford that ammo from the factory.

John what makes you think they will go bankrupt? (just curious)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> I can say every last Remington 700 I have owned has always shot less than an inch at 100 yards with factory loads. My 300 ultra is my fourth one curious to the groups it will shoot when ever I get a load worked up. I can't afford that ammo from the factory.
> 
> John what makes you think they will go bankrupt? (just curious)


Lawsuits and recalls... they're not doing well. The 700 trigger issue was a mess... their little CC .380 was a flop. They're not doing so hot. They need a game changer.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> Lawsuits and recalls... they're not doing well. The 700 trigger issue was a mess... their little CC .380 was a flop. They're not doing so hot. They need a game changer.


Oh okay yeah I didn't think about that. Entry level ARs and entry level pistols would be the game changer. I could see them getting bought out.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Love my savage 110. Best shooting gun out of the box. Tikka is another great rifle for the price. Always put the best glass you can on one. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Montana is the most overrated rifle made. I've had 6-7 of them, notice how I said had and I never paid over $600 for any of them.


I know the old one were always questionable as to what you were gonna get, but from what I've heard/seen of the newer production ones they're pretty nice...and accurate. To each his own though


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I like a Sako.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Went to town today looking around..... Came home with a Ruger American stainless steel .308, think imma pull my Nikon 4x12x42 off the ol .300 and put it on the American, been wanting more scope for the .300 anyway.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I met a Remington engineer the other day at a lunch thing. Nice guy. Couldn't believe all the lines they own. Seems they have bought several companies.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Best thing I found that she likes to eat the best, can just about touch holes at 100, 1.25" at 200, very impressed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal @200! I have a Vortex Viper HS 4x16x50 (30 mm) on my Steyr 300 WM and LOVE IT!!! Try http://cameralandny.com/ they use to have a demo section but the website is re-vamped...it still may be there but gotta search. They have all kinds of brands though!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Got a Savage at walmart in a pinch a few years back. It's my best shooting rifle in the rack and cost less than 300 bucks. It's a 308.

Now the glass cost a bit more.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Got a Savage at walmart in a pinch a few years back. It's my best shooting rifle in the rack and cost less than 300 bucks. It's a 308.
> 
> Now the glass cost a bit more.


Yep, some of them Savages are tack drivers, I have a SS MODEL 16 weather warrior in 7mm08, it outshoots every rifle I have.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you're ready for anything out to say... 416 yards! :whistling: :shifty:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

If you go to GREEN RIVER, WYOMING to the Payless Drug store you'll be at one:thumbsup:



Outside9 said:


> Is your pharmacy on a street corner on the bad side of town. Ha,ha
> 
> I have seen lumber/guns, feed/guns but no pharmacy/guns. Maybe I will open a liquor/gun store?
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

delta dooler said:


> Went to the pharmacy today to pick up wife's prescription, (they sell guns here too) looked at a stainless Ruger Model 77 MkII hawkeye compact .308..... Needless to say I WILL HAVE IT BEFORE NEXT RIFLE SEASON, this thing is SWEET! It's light, short and downright purdy with it's black laminate stock.... Oh yeah, I can feel it now!!!


Buy it, they are great accurate guns, you may need to float the barrel but that is easy to do. The recoil is a bit more because it is a light weapon but it is a great shooter!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> I think you're ready for anything out to say... 416 yards! :whistling: :shifty:




I'm calling bullshit... In your story you said 417... Caught you in a lie...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

espo16 said:


> I'm calling bullshit... In your story you said 417... Caught you in a lie...


Well, SOMEONE is paying attention. I couldn't let him match or beat my 417 yards, now could I? :no:


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Try doing a little research and watch the series of YouTube vids. by sniper 101, you will learn a lot. If you don't, you wouldn't be on here! Don't pay for the high price name! Harmonics is key, tune your rifle with the right load and any will shoot sub moa. Rifle is the least important item to a shooting system. Hathcock set records with a simple Remington 700 30-06 hunting rife. not a so called sniper rifle....there is a difference in accuracy and precision shooting, you cant buy either! Don't be the one shot wonder...


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd look at the Ruger Precision Rifle in either 6.5 Creedmoor or .308 both use the same mags. One of the most accurate, short or long distance, straight out of the box rifles in my humble opinion.


----------

